# Fall Specks in Rudee (Oct 11, 2017)



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

The smaller one, up to 20", started showing up for a week. The bigger ones will come in with full force anytime soon from now on. At the moment I enjoyed the smaller ones.
Rudee was my 3rd choice on the day. 

Due to the early morning thunder storms I made 2 U-turns while driving to 2 primary targets (stripers in the upper Chesapeake Bay, MD , specks in Back Creek Park, Chesapeake Bay, VA). This cost me additional 2.5 hours before I arrived at Rudee boat ramp (the 3rd choice).

First I looked for any signs of fish. I didn't see birds, but I saw some baitfish actions on the surface. I chased the baits and hooked about 15 specks up to 20".

Yes, the bigger ones over 20", chasing the baits, will come in the creek anytime from now on.

Fishing Log: 





Thanks
Joe


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Nice catching Joe! After hooking your leg have you ever thought of going back to the bass assassins?


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice trout. Enjoyed the video.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Fish'n Phil said:


> Nice catching Joe! After hooking your leg have you ever thought of going back to the bass assassins?


I always carry several packs of BA salt and pepper with chartreuse tails, 3" and 5". I have jig up to 1/2 OZ in case of big specks or grey trout on the bottom of deep water.

joe


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

no reds in the mix ? are they still there ?


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Pomatomus salta said:


> no reds in the mix ? are they still there ?


I don't think so based on the conversations with other anglers. I checked few spots for reds before I came back. They are coming down form north I think.

Joe


----------

